
Tesla shares surge past $1k as Musk revs up the Semi - ckastner
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-truck/tesla-shares-surge-past-1000-as-musk-revs-up-the-semi-idUSKBN23H1PEc
======
Nicksil
The post's URL lead to 404.

Found this on Reuters page: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-
truck/tesla-shares-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-truck/tesla-
shares-surge-past-1000-as-musk-revs-up-the-semi-idUSKBN23H1PE)

~~~
ckastner
Indeed, I must have messed something up (I submitted on mobile).

Unfortunately, I can neither edit the link, nor delete the submission.

------
ckastner
Incredible. Market cap as of right now seems to have surpassed that of Toyota,
making Take the most valuable car maker in the world.

